# British TV in Pordenone area



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, is there anyone living in the Pordenone, Sacile, Udine area who would know if you can receive British TV and what size dish would be required.


Any information will be greatly received


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

scarampi said:


> Hi, is there anyone living in the Pordenone, Sacile, Udine area who would know if you can receive British TV and what size dish would be required.
> 
> 
> Any information will be greatly received


dish is not alot of good now , if youve got internet Filmon is your best bet . its free and you gey all the english progs


----------



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the post.

I thought that might be the case, you can still get TV from a Sat dish around the Turin area, but Podenone is so much further east. Do you know if Filmon is unlimited viewing. One last question if you don't mind, is there a Satellite internet server in the area, I have heard of Opensky/Twoway

regards


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

scarampi said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> I thought that might be the case, you can still get TV from a Sat dish around the Turin area, but Podenone is so much further east. Do you know if Filmon is unlimited viewing. One last question if you don't mind, is there a Satellite internet server in the area, I have heard of Opensky/Twoway
> 
> regards


yes film on is ulimeted and free but you need a good signal , i would sugest you use satelite internet at the last resort its expencive 

first try asdl with italicom lots of offers at moment 

or goe to the local compoter shop and ask which is the best optshion in your area 

we have asdl verry good but we are in abruzzo :welcome:


----------

